# Ecuagenera plants in NY metro area



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Oops--did not realize this should go here, and not in "Classifieds;" on this one I am just the messenger:

*Ecuagenera* will be vending at:

Deep Cut Orchid Show
February 7-10
Dearborn Market, Holmdel, NJ

Blooms on Broadway
February 21-24
Gotham Hall, B'way & W 36, NYC

www.ecuagenera.com

Looking for something specific? Contact:

[email protected]


----------

